# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My 55g



## aychamo (Jun 12, 2004)

Hey guys

This is a pic of my 55g. I'm very new to this, so please, please, please critique me!

Stats: 4x65w 6500K, just put pressurized CO2 on yesterday.


----------



## aychamo (Jun 12, 2004)

Hey guys

This is a pic of my 55g. I'm very new to this, so please, please, please critique me!

Stats: 4x65w 6500K, just put pressurized CO2 on yesterday.


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

Wow, it's gonna be a beautiful tank once the plants grow and fill in naturally







Since you plant them so densely and closed together, keep an eye on all the stems. Some (especially the sensitive ones) of them may not get enough light and rot around the bottom. For those plants, just cut the bottom and replant the top but give some more space.

I read on another forum that you want to add carpet plants. Start placing the border. Use clear hard plastic strips and stick it under the substrate around the intended area. This way, your stem plants wouldn't send their roots over the middle area and will limit the spread of the carpet also. This will also avoid uprooting the carpet plants when you're moving some plants around


----------



## aychamo (Jun 12, 2004)

Hey thank you for the advice on the carpet plant. May you tell me what would be an example of hard clear plastic strips? (like something I could use for that?)

Thank you very much
Aychamo


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

You can use anything actually. Example : The casing from heater, toys, hard plastic folder (stationary section in grocery store) etc. Anything that you can bend and cut easily.

Just cut about the same depth as your substrate. Even with this border, sometimes carpet plants still can send their runners over but much easier to manage.

I tell you this because I just removed one of my crypt in one of my tank. I didn't use border in that tank and when I pulled it, it almost uprooted all the carpetplants (almost 1foot square). Those roots can grow very long under the substrate.


----------

